# Husqvarna CTH135 4 stroke ride on mower/tractor



## netsman (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, my 1st post was going to be a spark plug gap issue but I've just resolved that and now have a cutting blade drive clutch issue! blade drive is engaged by pushing handle up and locking in position. the cable is neither stretched nor broken but there is about 3 or 4 inches slack. Cable is correctly attached to handle and goes down and is attached to a plate via a heavy duty spring. the plate can be turned to take up the slack but something is clearly wrong or missing. Is it possible that this plate should also be spring loaded somehow and which would take up the cable slack? I'm an absolute novice and would appreciate any thoughts.


----------

